# Next PCD available late April! wow busy huh?



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

just got my PCD scheduled, the earliest was 4/19! Can't wait!


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

exl_ent_v6 said:


> just got my PCD scheduled, the earliest was 4/19! Can't wait!


What type of vehicle did you schedule?

When you place your order?

If you have a current BMW lease, you can always extend up to 6 months while you wait till 4/19.

Enjoy!!


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ibiza said:


> What type of vehicle did you schedule?
> 
> When you place your order?
> 
> ...


Order was processed 1/26

2018 330i Sedan
Estoril Blue w/ Coral Red Leather
- M-Sport Package
- Driver Assistance Package
- Premium Package
- Executive Package 
- Park Distance Control
- Active Blind Spot Detection
- Active Cruise Control
- Harman Kardon 
- Black Kidney Grills

I have to get the Black M-Spoiler when it comes in, the dealer was unable to order it for Port-Installation. He could only order the carbon fiber one, which is more $.

Yeah I gotta extend my current lease by a month...


----------



## hooligan_clt (Nov 29, 2017)

exl_ent_v6 said:


> just got my PCD scheduled, the earliest was 4/19! Can't wait!


Awesome!

My wife has pretty well decided on the X3 M40i as her next vehicle and we're definitely doing the PCD since we're only about 90 mins away from Spartanburg.

I look forward to hearing about your experience!

:thumbup:


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

hooligan_clt said:


> Awesome!
> 
> My wife has pretty well decided on the X3 M40i as her next vehicle and we're definitely doing the PCD since we're only about 90 mins away from Spartanburg.
> 
> ...


oh cool! I'm sure my experience will be great again. I did it with my first BMW (my current one) and it was awesome. Really my first time driving BMW's was at the track. Other than some short test drives ya know)

it was funny actually. it was my first time EVER driving a 4-series. I didn't even get to drive a 4-series GC before I bought my car. Only a 3-series, because my local dealers didnt have them yet.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

Presumably you're tracking your car's progress and know this already, but just in case: I was just able to move my originally scheduled PCD date up a bit as my car cleared the VPC and my CA had faxed over a signed bill of sale.


----------



## ankitpoo (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi!

my ordered car is on its way to PCD. Ship is Horizon Highway and should be docking today at the port in Charlotte. How long does it take if the ship docks today for the car to be ready for delivery at PCD. Rite now i am scheduled for March 12th at PCD. but if possible, i would like to move the date up. Thanx!


----------



## exl_ent_v6 (Aug 8, 2012)

Montpier said:


> Presumably you're tracking your car's progress and know this already, but just in case: I was just able to move my originally scheduled PCD date up a bit as my car cleared the VPC and my CA had faxed over a signed bill of sale.


yes of course! #nerd
my car is currently at the port awaiting shipment. Delivery scheduled for 4/20 seems like so far away! I do have to wait for it to hit east coast and then I assume wait on port installed accessories. The PCD scheduling center said that 4/19 was the earliest available date when my car was scheduled originally back in January.


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

ankitpoo said:


> Hi!
> 
> my ordered car is on its way to PCD. Ship is Horizon Highway and should be docking today at the port in Charlotte. How long does it take if the ship docks today for the car to be ready for delivery at PCD. Rite now i am scheduled for March 12th at PCD. but if possible, i would like to move the date up. Thanx!


For reference: vessel my car was on arrived Charleston port Feb 13; was offloaded and cleared customs by the next day. Then took a couple of days to reach SC VPC and was in the workshop for 3 days so not ready for transport to Greer until Feb 21. In the interim I completed all paperwork and a signed bill of sale was faxed to PC by my CA on Feb 16.

It wasn't until the car was released to carrier by VPC and they had confirmation paperwork was in place that the PC would even consider moving up my originally scheduled Mar 16 date, and then earliest possible open slot was Mar 7.

Obviously your timing might vary...

Good luck


----------



## kcdc368 (Jan 4, 2015)

I ordered a M550 on 1/2/2018 and asked for 3/30 so can drive home to LA with kids during spring break. Got 3/29 because PC was closed on 3/30. I will be a "fun" 3000-mile trip home.

Tried to do it 3 years ago after ED but couldn't get a firm date until 3 weeks before delivery so had to cancel (they coulln't know the exact date the car will arrive at South Carolina because it's an ED.).


----------



## ankitpoo (Jan 23, 2013)

Montpier said:


> For reference: vessel my car was on arrived Charleston port Feb 13; was offloaded and cleared customs by the next day. Then took a couple of days to reach SC VPC and was in the workshop for 3 days so not ready for transport to Greer until Feb 21. In the interim I completed all paperwork and a signed bill of sale was faxed to PC by my CA on Feb 16.
> 
> It wasn't until the car was released to carrier by VPC and they had confirmation paperwork was in place that the PC would even consider moving up my originally scheduled Mar 16 date, and then earliest possible open slot was Mar 7.
> 
> ...


Thanx. as of rite now, my date is for mar 12th. i am going to try to get it pushed up, once everything is ready.


----------



## iminxs2 (Mar 19, 2018)

*delivery date*

Hi I'm new to the forum, I ordered a 230i coupe on Feb 21,2018 I have only been given a 
production # and a tentative delivery date to the PCD of 6/15/2018 Should I have a vin#
by now? And how do you track your car being built? On what site? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Montpier (Mar 25, 2009)

iminxs2 said:


> Hi I'm new to the forum, I ordered a 230i coupe on Feb 21,2018 I have only been given a
> production # and a tentative delivery date to the PCD of 6/15/2018 Should I have a vin#
> by now? And how do you track your car being built? On what site? Thanks for your help!


Hi - there's several threads regarding tracking - here's one.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=894728

Based on my recent experience some of the details are a bit out of date (BMW Genius does not seem to have or share as much detail on status codes, no longer able to check ship by VIN) but it provides enough to get you started. Seems odd you don't have VIN yet but checking with folks at 2 series forum might provide more help. Good luck!


----------

